# Programm zur Ersetzung von Köpfen in Videos



## Pulchi (28. Mai 2007)

*Programm zur Ersetzung von Köpfen in Videos*

Hallo Leute,
ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich in einem Video die Köpfe durch andere ersetzen kann.

Kennt ihr ein solches Programm??


MFG Pulchi
*push*


----------



## Pulchi (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Programm zur Ersetzung von Köpfen in Videos*



			
				Pulchi am 28.05.2007 14:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich in einem Video die Köpfe durch andere ersetzen kann.
> 
> Kennt ihr ein solches Programm??
> ...


*push*


----------



## Rabowke (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Programm zur Ersetzung von Köpfen in Videos*



			
				Pulchi am 29.05.2007 08:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Pulchi am 28.05.2007 14:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie wärs mit einem ordinären Videobearbeitungsprogramm? Du schneidest aus einem Video / Bild den Kopf aus, den du haben willst, und fügst diesen Frame für Frame in das zu bearbeitende Video ein.

Damit du eine Vorstellung hast: um eine Sekunde Video zu bearbeiten, musst du vierundzwanzig ( 24 ) Einzelbilder bearbeiten. Das kannst du dir jetzt mal auf eine Minute hochrechnen ... ich wünsch dir schonmal viel Spass. 

Hier findest du übrigens eine kleine Übersicht von Programmen. Ich würde mal einen Blick auf Adobe Premiere Elements 3.0 werfen.


----------



## Pulchi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Programm zur Ersetzung von Köpfen in Videos*



			
				Rabowke am 29.05.2007 08:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Pulchi am 29.05.2007 08:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay also ich hab jetzt Adobe Dingsbums runtergelande, es klappt. 

Doch kennt jemand den Punkt mit dem ich Dinge in ein Video einfügen kann?



MFG Pulchi


----------



## Pulchi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Programm zur Ersetzung von Köpfen in Videos*

Also ich meine wie kann ich mit dem Adobe Premier Elements 3.0 aus einer 1 sec Fim 24 Bilder gewinnen????



MFG Pulchi


----------



## Herbboy (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Programm zur Ersetzung von Köpfen in Videos*



			
				Pulchi am 30.05.2007 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich meine wie kann ich mit dem Adobe Premier Elements 3.0 aus einer 1 sec Fim 24 Bilder gewinnen????
> 
> 
> 
> MFG Pulchi


ein film HAT bereits 24 bilder pro sekunde. bzw. ggf. hat die datei auch weniger, dann brauchst du daraus aber auch keine 24 zu machen, weil es nix bringt. 

ich weiß nicht, ob und wie das programm das mit dem einfügen automatisch machen kann, aber ansonsten musst du halt immer einen frame "vorspulen" und dann von hand an der stelle den neuen kopf einfügen und zurechtrücken. 

normalerweise hat man als orientierung einen timecode in der schreibweise stunden:minuten:skeunden:frames
und man kann dann über einen button auch immer nur einen frame nach vorne/hinten gehen.


was maximal möglich wäre ist, dass du einen kopf an der gleichen stelle über mehrere sekunden mit nur einem arbeitsschritt einfügst. aber dass das programm den kopf passend zur bewegung des körpers mitverschiebt geht nicht, jedenfalls sicherlich nicht mit normaler usersoftware. das musst du für jeden frame von hand machen.


----------

